# Triton crank handle position?



## joel74 (Jan 21, 2011)

I've finally installed my Triton 3.25hp router in my newly assembled Incra table. 

I have a problem with the above-table crank. This Incra table (27"x43") is partially enclosed so that my router access is from what you would consider the "side" (the end of the infeed fence) rather than from the front as with a "normal" table. When I positioned the router I gave considerable thought to what would give me the best access to the router handle with the quick height adjuster and the on/off switch. But in this position, (I've already drilled the hole in the plate... my bad.) the above-table crank handle doesn't clear the fence when it is right at the bit. 

Have any of you Triton owners experienced this problem? How have you resolved it? Is a longer (taller) crank handle available? 

When making a deep cut in several passes, I have to move the fence out of the way of the crank to raise the bit and then return the fence it to its original position with each height adjustment. Even though Incra's Positioner would help me do this, I don't want to go through all these steps. I know I could just reach under the table and manually turn the height adjuster knob, but that sort of defeats the purpose of buying a router with the above-table option in the first place.

Thanks for any suggestions/advice, etc.

Joel


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Joel

I know it's pain but it's best to turn the router and drill a new hole, you will be glad you did down the road..
Read the link below 

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/12608-triton-2-1-4-router.html

A email to Tony and I'm sure he will sell you one for your router at 10.oo ea.I think.. he was a bit down that they didn't sell on eBay but eBay was not the right place I think...WoodCraft or Rockler or MLCS would be the right place for that type of item..many have the same error with the Triton..

=======



joel74 said:


> I've finally installed my Triton 3.25hp router in my newly assembled Incra table.
> 
> I have a problem with the above-table crank. This Incra table (27"x43") is partially enclosed so that my router access is from what you would consider the "side" (the end of the infeed fence) rather than from the front as with a "normal" table. When I positioned the router I gave considerable thought to what would give me the best access to the router handle with the quick height adjuster and the on/off switch. But in this position, (I've already drilled the hole in the plate... my bad.) the above-table crank handle doesn't clear the fence when it is right at the bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Joel,

There was someone here who built an extension for the Tritons and was selling them on ebay. I don't remember who it was, but you might be able to find the thread with the search.

Maybe someone here remembers?


----------



## joel74 (Jan 21, 2011)

It wouldn't be TOO much trouble to rotate the router and drill a new hole to position the crank further from the fence. But, such a router rotation is not the best trade-off since it sends the on/off switch to the very backside of the router making for a very long reach. And the switch on the Triton is already cumbersome to use with its safety cover etc..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI 

Put a remote switch on the outside of the cabinet..that will take care of that error..you can put a small piece of plastic to hold that little window open on the switch..that's the 1st.thing I fix on my Triton ..

======



joel74 said:


> It wouldn't be TOO much trouble to rotate the router and drill a new hole to position the crank further from the fence. But, such a router rotation is not the best trade-off since it sends the on/off switch to the very backside of the router making for a very long reach. And the switch on the Triton is already cumbersome to use with its safety cover etc..


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I installed my Triton with hole towards front and switch towards rear. I also centered it. My mistake SOOOO I installed a switched receptacle in my table BUT you still need to turn off power switch on the triton or it will not raise above table height SOOOO I sit on a stool during set ups AND I use the micro adjust knob on the top? (bottom when installed in table) and seldom use the through table. While being seated my bit drawers then are right at hand and no bending over needed. Since I'm over 60 a little sit time during set ups is welcome


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

paduke said:


> I installed my Triton with hole towards front and switch towards rear. I also centered it. My mistake SOOOO I installed a switched receptacle in my table BUT you still need to turn off power switch on the triton or it will not raise above table height SOOOO I sit on a stool during set ups AND I use the micro adjust knob on the top? (bottom when installed in table) and seldom use the through table. While being seated my bit drawers then are right at hand and no bending over needed. Since I'm over 60 a little sit time during set ups is welcome


If it works for ya, go for it. I have a Freud 1700 mounted in a benchtop and have yet to use the above table feature. I drilled the plate for the access but since it sits pretty high on the bench and the bottom is open (it's a foldup), the undertable access was easier.


----------

